#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-07
<cprofitt> pleia2: are we on for tonight at 9pm EST?
<FFEMTcJ> cprofitt: yes
<nigel_nb> meeting in t - 30?
<FFEMTcJ> yup
<nigel_nb> i was afraid I'd miss it
<nigel_nb> my router's been acting up
<nigel_nb> got kicked out of my network for 2 hours, for no reason
<FFEMTcJ> lol
<FFEMTcJ> I feel like sh... crap
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: stuck at work?
<FFEMTcJ> yup.. and sick now
<FFEMTcJ> still have 35 hours left...
<nigel_nb> 35 hours?
<nigel_nb> wat??
<FFEMTcJ> 13 down
<nigel_nb> u have to work for 35 hours???
<FFEMTcJ> 35 more hours
<FFEMTcJ> all day today, all day tomorrow, off tues, all day wed, off thurs fri, all day sat sun of mon/tues
<nigel_nb> on-call or in office?
<FFEMTcJ> in
<nigel_nb> okay thats bad
<nigel_nb> really bad
<FFEMTcJ> normally i work 24  hours on 48 off, but we can "trade days" with people sometimes, so im workin 48 today/tomorrow and 48 sat/sun cause i got two days off from other people workin for me
<nigel_nb> what do u work as, if I may take the freedom to ask
<FFEMTcJ> ff = fire fighter emt = emt, allthought now a paramedic
<FFEMTcJ> i wish i could take some nyquil
<nigel_nb> oh, that way
<nigel_nb> at least you'll be sitting around doing noting for some time
<FFEMTcJ> in theory
<FFEMTcJ> i think we have run 6 calls so far
<nigel_nb> oh oh
<nigel_nb> but then every job has its own difficulties
<nigel_nb> i gotta work only 8 hours, but I gotta be banging on my keyboard the whole time
<FFEMTcJ> i just hope i can get some sleep  tonight
<nigel_nb> there's this thing
<nigel_nb> u probably know
<FFEMTcJ> and see, i spend more than 8 hours (as long as i can) on the keyboard at work
<nigel_nb> the adrenaline rush that you get when you save someone or help someon
<nigel_nb> that ought to keep you awake
<FFEMTcJ> i love the rush.. but we run so much b.s. that doesnt get the rush
<FFEMTcJ> id do 48 hours without sleep as long as im running real calls
<FFEMTcJ> stubbed toes, or calling me because you cant sleep, when i was sleeping.. not so much
<nigel_nb> oops
<nigel_nb> u actually get those "calling me because I cant sleep" calls?
<nigel_nb> isnt it illegal?
<FFEMTcJ> nope
<FFEMTcJ> you call we hall
<nigel_nb> probably it might fall into suicidal ideation category
<FFEMTcJ> thats the beauty of our current *free* heathcare system
<nigel_nb> free healthcare?
<FFEMTcJ> yup..
<nigel_nb> wait a min, you're not in US?
<FFEMTcJ> in us
<nigel_nb> US and free healthcare?
<FFEMTcJ> a hospital cannot turn a pt away
<nigel_nb> okay, I'm properly shocked
<nigel_nb> ah, that way
<FFEMTcJ> because they recieve federal money
<FFEMTcJ> people go there to get refills on their Rx, and call us to get them there
<nigel_nb> paramedics?
<FFEMTcJ> uh huh
<nigel_nb> to get people to hospital to refill medications?
<FFEMTcJ> uh huh
<FFEMTcJ> you call, we haul
<nigel_nb> I can't find an appropriate word that wouldn't be against the CoC :P
<FFEMTcJ> speaking of which.. i gota a call.. bbl
 * pleia2 comes home with some takeout foods
<nigel_nb> wb pleia2
<pleia2> thanks
<nigel_nb> its 7:25
<nigel_nb> 5 mins to go
<nigel_nb> I mean 0155 UTC
<pleia2> yep
<nigel_nb> any news of martin?
<pleia2> nope
<pleia2> last I knew he was quite ill :(
<nigel_nb> oh :(
<nigel_nb> looks like all of us are taking turns
<pleia2> yep
<nigel_nb> I guess I led the way :P
<pleia2> yeah thanks :)
<pleia2> ok, #ubuntu-meeting
<pleia2> cprofitt: you joining us?
<pleia2> no vantrax either :(
<nigel_nb> paultag: around?
<nigel_nb> BiosElement: meeting?
<FFEMTcJ> back
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: #ubuntu-meeting
<nigel_nb> we've started
<FFEMTcJ> yup
<cprofitt> hey guys...
<nigel_nb> yes
<cprofitt> I have some questions about Bzr when you have a chance
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: fire away, I'm not an expert, but since I'm writing the lesson, I have a good idea
<cprofitt> will there be one Bzr entry for each class or one Bzr entry for our entire project?
<nigel_nb> well, each class will have one entry
<nigel_nb> I suspect it will get merged as we move on
<cprofitt> ok...
<cprofitt> I really have not worked with Bzr...
<cprofitt> so just kind of curious
<nigel_nb> I started learning with the lesson
<nigel_nb> its easy
<nigel_nb> I didn't know anything till I started the lesson, martin gave me a lesson
<cprofitt> with the lesson?
<nigel_nb> i mean on IRC
<cprofitt> ah...
<nigel_nb> a session, martin, BiosElement_, and mhall119 pitched in to help
<cprofitt> we need to develop a 'lesson' that is in writing -- Moodle or otherwise for the future.
<nigel_nb> I'm doing the introduction to bzr course
<nigel_nb> almost done
<nigel_nb> once I'm done, we can work together to get it too moodle
<nigel_nb> I want to learn moodle too
<cprofitt> nigel_nb: I can help with Moodle, but I want to develop a course
<nigel_nb> on asciidoc?
<cprofitt> I walked pleia2 and Martin through Moodle, but I do not think it was sufficient to really help
<FFEMTcJ> just got another instructor
<nigel_nb> oh, you want a lesson completed
<pleia2> I think having content is vital at this point
<cprofitt> nice
<pleia2> without actually doing it, it's tricky to learn for me
<nigel_nb> so that we can actually convert to moodle and everyone gets the idea?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: yeah, that's what I need :)
<cprofitt> yeah...
<nigel_nb> how long are you both gonna be up?
<cprofitt> and I hope to take a few of the courses and do that... and really develop a process
<cprofitt> I will be on for another hour or two
<cprofitt> I may not be glued to irssi though
<nigel_nb> because I have only some 3 sections to complete
<nigel_nb> I can finish it fast
<nigel_nb> I just need someone here so that I can ask doubts
<cprofitt> nigel_nb: I will not have the time to convert it -- so do not rush
<cprofitt> but when you get it done... walk me through what you have and then I can start converting to Moodle
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: before you convert, it needs to be reviewed
<cprofitt> nigel_nb: I can always reconvert...
<cprofitt> it would be good, unapproved or not, to do a dry run
<nigel_nb> good point, to flush out the processes
<nigel_nb> pleia2: I spoke with nhandler__ about the topic
<nigel_nb> he says it could be done, but he'll check with the board and get back
<pleia2> nigel_nb: ok thanks :)
<nigel_nb> who's indigo by the way?
<pleia2> cprofitt
<nigel_nb> okay, thats a confusing ID
<pleia2> confused me for a while too, he doesn't sign his emails or put his name in the emails *cough* ;)
<cprofitt> indigo is a left over from my days of working with the secret service on a case
<cprofitt> I obsfucated my existence on the web
<FFEMTcJ> i looked at cprofitt's wiki page too
 * nigel_nb bows
<cprofitt> I thik I am singing my name now pleia2
<nigel_nb> yea, you did that on the last mail, which I replied
<nigel_nb> I did wonder who it was
<nigel_nb> no where else though
<nigel_nb> oh and pleia2, gonna be around?
<pleia2> tonight?
<nigel_nb> yea
<pleia2> doubtful, exhaustion is taking over again
 * FFEMTcJ is thinking about trying to pass out
<nigel_nb> I need a quick update of what went wrong
<nigel_nb> when u used the scripts that is
<pleia2> nigel_nb: not "the scripts" just asciidoc filename.txt on some
<pleia2> so you might want to run through and error check them all
<nigel_nb> I did try that some time back and it did work
<nigel_nb> must be something silly
<nigel_nb> lemme check and get back to you pleia2
<nigel_nb> pleia2: hahaha
<nigel_nb> spelling mistake in the template
<pleia2> ah :)
<pleia2> that'll do it
<FFEMTcJ> oops
 * pleia2 seeks rest now
 * nigel_nb grants
<nigel_nb> :P
<pleia2> :)
 * nigel_nb has only 2 more sections to go
<nigel_nb> pleia2: if didn't see it yet, 2 guys from Indian loco have agreed to take classes :)
<pleia2> nigel_nb: I saw, that's great :)
<nigel_nb> :)
<nigel_nb> oh, by the way, I tried converted the asciidoc, looks like I need bioselement's help here
<nigel_nb> its getting messed up, the width is not being controlled and "some" error
<pleia2> I think you need to cut off your line width at 80 characters
<pleia2> in the checkins it looks like it wasn't cut off at all
<nigel_nb> It should be automatic
<nigel_nb> if its manual, doesnt make sense, there should be a command that I could add
<pleia2> vim has commands for easy line wrapping
<nigel_nb> no i mean, something with asciidoc, when converting
<mhall119> has anyone seen the good doctor?
<pleia2> looks like he's still on the other side of the pond
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<mhall119> I at least got a legitimate opportunity to use a Dr. Who line
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> he's been ill too, so between traveling, family and being sick, I doubt we'll see him much until he returns
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> that's okay, I see that zareason is doing the case badges, so I don't have to mooch of the Mass. team
 * pleia2 nods
<FFEMTcJ> mhall119: whatcha gonna teach for user days? ;-)
<mhall119> who what?
<mhall119> what'd I just get volunteered for?
<FFEMTcJ> Teaching a 1 hour course for user days...
<FFEMTcJ> hey.. do yall need help with week?
<mhall119> FFEMTcJ: we're good for now
<mhall119> got all the new computers into the shop
<FFEMTcJ> cool
 * FFEMTcJ is sick anyway.. but if you needed help.. i would've
<mhall119> we're going to have an install-fest sometime soonish though to get Ubuntu on all of them
<mhall119> I know
<FFEMTcJ> sweet
<FFEMTcJ> def want to be there
<mhall119> yeah, there will be food again
<FFEMTcJ> i really wish i wasnt stuck at work as bad as im feeling..
<FFEMTcJ> plain ubuntu or?
<mhall119> FFEMTcJ: it's no problem, my parents actually came over and helped me, it wasn't bad
<FFEMTcJ> cool
<mhall119> FFEMTcJ: stock Ubuntu on these, they're going to high school seniors who are facing entering college without a computer
<FFEMTcJ> gotcha
<FFEMTcJ> any thought on when?
<FFEMTcJ> (this year/next year)
<mhall119> not yet
<mhall119> we're running out of "this year" time
<FFEMTcJ> right
<mhall119> but we might just have a handful of people over one saturday
<mhall119> instead of planning a large event again
<FFEMTcJ> i think thatd be better and more affordable
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> and less taxing on my sanity
<FFEMTcJ> hehe
<Pendulum> mhall119: and less taxing on Michelle's baking/cooking energy?
<FFEMTcJ> i think she enjoyed all that cookinge
<FFEMTcJ> cooking
<mhall119> Pendulum: it would be, except she'll cook enough to feed an army anyway
<mhall119> we tend to have 5 pounds of food per person, I think
<Pendulum> I'm not sure I eat that much food in a week
<mhall119> she needs to finish letting her arm heal though, before she does that
<FFEMTcJ> ya
 * FFEMTcJ is thinking about asking to take a nap
<mhall119> at work already?
<mhall119> FFEMTcJ: to answer your question from yesterday, I've never touched Ruby or Rails, sorry
<FFEMTcJ> since 730 yesterday mornin
<FFEMTcJ> gotcha
<FFEMTcJ> I coundnt find the theme in bzr
<Pendulum> FFEMTcJ: you have to ask to nap? when I was doing EMS they didn't care as long as we could get up quickly if a call came in
<FFEMTcJ> Pendulum: technically its against SOP to sleep prior to 2000, however the Lt is allowed to deviate from that rule.. i was in charge yesterday, but not today...
<Pendulum> ah
<FFEMTcJ> bbiab.. have a teleconference i have to go be a part of
<_marx_> pleia2: now appropriate time to mail loco list re: instructors, participants for UUD?
<pleia2> _marx_: yeah, we can move forward with that
<_marx_> good
<pleia2> this is the email Nigel sent out to his loco team: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-in/2009-December/006707.html
<pleia2> so if someone wants to take/adapt that for loco-contacts, that'd be cool
<_marx_> that was my understanding from reading the meeting log this am, just wanted to double check
 * FFEMTcJ is back
<mhall119> pleia2: I'm trying to think of something to do for ubuntu user days
<mhall119> I was thinking maybe a GPG+Evolution session, but I'm not sure that's beginner-level enough.  FFEMTcJ said I should get your opinion
<pleia2> mhall119: I think that's fine
<mhall119> okay, I'll start thinking about what to do for that
<pleia2> I think we need to strike a balance between "beginner enough to use irc, but not too advanced as to lose people"
<mhall119> I think I can get the concepts and the practice across, without having to delve into the theory of GPG and cryptography
<_marx_> nc loco has had 4 replies to UUD post; not counting akgraner 's three said IRC isn't beginner-ish enough
<akgraner> _marx_, I was surprised by those responses... did you understand my response...
<akgraner> but glad to know people feel that way about IRC though...
<_marx_> yes, and good point on brainstorm
 * _marx_ was surprised too, to me IRC isn't _that difficult
 * _marx_ thinks in publicizing UUD there should be an emphasis on using webchat.freenode.net and possibly a session on IRC usage
<FFEMTcJ> _marx_: or use lernid!
 * _marx_ disagrees
<_marx_> that would require a beginner-ish person to learn to use a Launchpad personal package archive
<_marx_> maybe if lernid is in the next release
<mhall119> you could make it a downloadable .deb
#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-08
<_marx_> true mhall119
<mhall119> it wouldn't surprise me if they get it into Universe before April
<cprofitt> join #edubuntu
<cprofitt> pleia2: you around?
<mhall119> cprofitt: she's in #ubuntu-meeting right now, membership meeting in progress
<winblows1970> hi , can someone help me with ubuntu messup
<mhall119> winblows1970: general ubuntu help, or something specific to teaching materials?
<winblows1970> uhm and that means....
<BiosElement> winblows1970: You're looking for the #ubuntu channel I think.
<mhall119> winblows1970: this channel is specific to a project that creating teaching materials for Ubuntu
<winblows1970> oh
<winblows1970> how do i find   ubuntu channel
<mhall119> for help with ubuntu, you should try either #ubuntu or, since that gets busy, #ubuntu-beginners
<BiosElement> Depends on your IRC cleint. It's probably /join #ubuntu
<BiosElement> *client
<winblows1970> thanks will try
<winblows1970> sry ...but do i use chanserv for finding ubuntu...new to irc thnks
<mhall119> winblows1970: what program are you using to access irc?
<winblows1970> a messenger program has mutiple aim yahoo exc....
<mhall119> winblows1970: Pidgin?
<mhall119> Empathy?
<mhall119> one of those?
<winblows1970> ya
<mhall119> are you currently on Ubuntu?
<winblows1970> ti think i found it
<winblows1970> have a room list and about 100 ubuntu rooms
<winblows1970> lol
<mhall119> if you're using Pidgin, you can just type "/join #ubuntu" here (without the quotes)
<mhall119> if it's empathy, there's a menu option to join a room, then just enter #ubuntu as the room/channel name
<winblows1970> thank you very much. cya have a nice nite/day
<edoroman1> hi
<edoroman1> is anyone there???
<edoroman1> i need help with ubuntu
<edoroman1> can someone help me please?
<mhall119> edoroman1: for Ubuntu help, try #ubuntu
<edoroman1> ok thanks
<nigel_nb> hey guys
<nigel_nb> BiosElement: ping
<nigel_nb> doctormo: ping
<doctormo> nigel_nb: pong
<nigel_nb> hey, how are you? heard you were sick
<nigel_nb> need an update on the new formatting
<nigel_nb> _marx_: heard you guys had some issue in your loco with people not being okay with IRC....
<nigel_nb> doctormo: are you busy?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: About to go out
<nigel_nb> oh, later then
<doctormo> nigel_nb: The formatting is the same AFAIK, can we sit down later?
<nigel_nb> I'll finish everything the way I was doing and we'll do this later
<doctormo> bte: http://www.sitasingstheblues.com/watch.html
<nigel_nb> some trouble with conversion, pleia2 was telling me
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Interesting, we'll pick this up later, I've slowly recovering ebnough to get back on top of it.
<nigel_nb> pleia2: you probably should change the /topic and remove stuff about meeting from wiki
<pleia2> nigel_nb: yeah, I'll do that when I prep the meeting page and stuff
<pleia2> sorry, still a bit sick :(
<nigel_nb> you want me to get the wiki ready?
<nigel_nb> I think I can do it (if u tell me what I have to do)
<nigel_nb> hope you get well soon :)
<ZachK_> Meeting?
<ZachK_> Did someone say meeting?!?!?!!
 * ZachK_ loves meetings
<nigel_nb> meeting's over
<ZachK_> damn
 * pleia2 passes the swear jar to ZachK_ 
<nigel_nb> ZachK_: FYI, this channel HAS public logs, so what u say is set in stone
<pleia2> nigel_nb: just take a look at past meeting pages where we link to logs and write minutes (or at least copy the agenda over)
 * ZachK_ swears in jar...thanks pleia2 
<ZachK_> hey pleia2
<pleia2> nigel_nb: like this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/Agenda/07272009
<pleia2> ZachK_: no, you put money in it :)
<ZachK_> pleia2: ok......
<pleia2> nigel_nb: if you don't get to the "minutes" part, that's ok :) but the top is important
 * ZachK_ puts 1¢ in the jar
<nigel_nb> pleia2: okay, I saw the point where you got lazy and just started linking them
 * ZachK_ smacks nigel_nb 
<ZachK_> don't you dare call pleia2 lazy!
<pleia2> nigel_nb: yeah, I think swoody was going to go through and fix those up but I think he got busy
 * ZachK_ laughs....
<ZachK_> messing 'round...i'm still a little wacky from work
<nigel_nb> ZachK_: well, I did hear her say herself :P
<ZachK_> nigel_nb: i know dude....hehehe
<ZachK_> i'm messing with you....
<ZachK_> nigel_nb: I'm messing with you 'cause I miss my padawan...you grew up so fast!
<nigel_nb> ha :P
<_marx_> nigel_nb: folks commenting that IRC isn't "beginner-ish"
<nigel_nb> _marx_: I went through the mail archives
<nigel_nb> will it be possible to have videos on connecting to IRC from empathy/pidgin?
<pleia2> screencasts :)
<nigel_nb> we could upload it and send it to our loco
<nigel_nb> even the web interface would be fine
<nigel_nb> we just need people to understand how to connect, how to see the session, and how to ask questions
<_marx_> screencast/video a good idea I think
<_marx_> but one on XChat as well
<nigel_nb> sure
<nigel_nb> if u can do the audio, I can get the video done
<mhall119|work> XChat isn't what I'd use for beginners
<nigel_nb> mhall119|work: +1
 * _marx_ gtk-recordmydesktop doesn't record sound for some reason
<mhall119|work> _marx_: have compiz enabled?
<_marx_> yes
<nigel_nb> _marx_: audio is supposed to be recorded later anyway
<mhall119|work> oh, sound
<mhall119|work> yeah
<mhall119|work> none of the desktop recorders I've used record sound
<nigel_nb> mhall119|work: it wont
<_marx_> even when i disconnect webcam so there's only one mic
<nigel_nb> I went through some guide for it
<nigel_nb> audio should be recorded later using some other software
<mhall119|work> you might be able to record sounds with something like Audacity while you're recording the screen
<nigel_nb> like Kino
<_marx_> yeah and then mixed
<nigel_nb> yep
<nigel_nb> audacity will work
<_marx_> now that's a thought
<nigel_nb> I can do the video and upload it to rapidshare
<_marx_> yeah audacity picks up either mic on my sys
<nigel_nb> can you download, do the audio and get it to me?
<nigel_nb> I'll mix the audio/video and upload on blip.tv
<nigel_nb> and we can send it out to our respective loco's
<nigel_nb> my accent won't be really friendly for everyone :(
<_marx_> i'll give it a shot
<_marx_> haha
<_marx_> it'll be like calling some tech support ;-)
<nigel_nb> haha, true
<nigel_nb> that could serve as a lasting video for classroom sessions too
<_marx_> now here's a weird idea, same video, different accents
<nigel_nb> could work, but I think a neutral accent might work for everyone
<_marx_> hollywood accent
<nigel_nb> that would spoil it :P
 * _marx_ has a touch of the US south
<nigel_nb> if nothing works, there's always the good doc :)
<nigel_nb> _marx_: just to confirm, what all are we do we need?
<nigel_nb> empathy, pidgin, web.. enough?
<nigel_nb> mhall119|work: comments on ^^
<_marx_> yeah i think so
<mhall119|work> nigel_nb: I think so, yes
<_marx_> the wiki on xchat is pretty thorough
<mhall119|work> any default install will have pidgin or empathy
<mhall119|work> and web of course is available to all
 * _marx_ ttrying istanbul now
<nigel_nb> web would be the most user friendly
<_marx_> and stuttering ;)
<nigel_nb> yeah
<mhall119|work> _marx_: probably compiz
<mhall119|work> gtk-recordmydesktop works pretty will for me even with compiz
<_marx_> isn't it SOP to use default desktop bg?
<nigel_nb> _marx_: got virtualbox?
<_marx_> yes, running lucid on it
<nigel_nb> the SOP is to use a clean install so that all themes/backgrounds would be default
<nigel_nb> and the soft uses less space that way
<_marx_> hum, well it's no longer all defaults either
<nigel_nb> new vm? ;)
<_marx_> it's close enough i've not added much to it
<_marx_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/markthecarp/4081269643
<_marx_> just change the bg back to default from that one ;)
<nigel_nb> oh yeah, the background defintely needs to change :)
<nigel_nb> I'll get you the SOP on videos
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Next Meeting: TBD | Support in #ubuntu
<nigel_nb> ah, good pleia2 :)
<nigel_nb> _marx_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/RecordingScreencasts
<nigel_nb> from the screencast team
<_marx_> thanks nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> yaay! I'm off today, so I get some stuff done today itself
 * _marx_ screencast attempts did not go well
<nigel_nb_> _marx_: how bad?
<nigel_nb_> _marx_: still with me here or split away?
<nigel_nb_> pleia2: the penguins in your christmas deco looks soooo geeky :)
<pleia2> nigel_nb_: thanks ;)
<_marx_> i'm back nigel_nb_ splits are bad today
<nigel_nb_> yeah
<nigel_nb_> how did your first attempt go?
<_marx_> gtk-recordmydesktop wants to capture the entire virtual box window
<_marx_> vbox is really loading my system up I suspect it's the state of lucid
<_marx_> if we're off topic in here we can take this somewhere else
<nigel_nb> nope we're not
<nigel_nb> userdays comes under learning team
<nigel_nb> and what we're doing is related to user days
 * nigel_nb hopes he is right
<nigel_nb> _marx_: to solve that problem, try xvidcap
<nigel_nb> it allows you set the area to be captured
<_marx_> that's cool because that's exactly what I was thinking
<_marx_> you think 1.5 gig ram is enough?
<nigel_nb> wow
<nigel_nb> that should be more that enough
<nigelbabu> okay, this is me from empathy
<nigelbabu> not, bad, now I know what to do :P
<_marx_> doesn't seem that much easier than xchat to me
<nigel_nb> actually, I find it more clunky
<nigel_nb> coz for the class, you need to be in 2 rooms at once
<nigel_nb> one for class and one for questions
<_marx_> istanbul was a complete, well nearly complete mystery
<nigel_nb> istanbul captures the whole screen
<nigel_nb> that must be why screencast team recommends xvidcap
<_marx_> slow, recording now
<marco_polo> and that's me er marx
<nigel_nb> _marx_: from empathy huh?
<_marx_> yes
<_marx_> from lucid while recording
<nigel_nb> oh cool
<_marx_> I think i will need to use a fresh karmic install
<nigel_nb> while recording, it would be nice to join #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat directly
<_marx_> yes, that was just a test run
<nigel_nb> so, it will be to the point, users will just need to follow it directly
<nigel_nb> hows xvid?
<_marx_> capture success ration 57.51%
<_marx_> the video is usable though
<nigel_nb> great
<nigel_nb> so which means we are going the right way
 * _marx_ needs the test run just to learn empathy ;)
<nigel_nb> same here
 * _marx_ testing emapathy only again w/two channels
<nigel_nb> looks okay with two channels
 * nigel_nb is creating new virtual machine with karmic
 * _marx_ was hoping there was a ~/.empathy so I could just delete or move it for simulated fresh installation
<_marx_> ah found it
 * _marx_ will do same once lucid finishes upgrading
<nigel_nb> you'll do empathy?
<nigel_nb> I'll get the web done in that case
<_marx_> fresh karmic install
<nigel_nb> getting the fresh one
 * _marx_ sound portion is bad, too much bg noise from 4 pc's running
<nigel_nb> what are you recording on, audacity?
<_marx_> yep
<nigel_nb> oh, cool
<nigel_nb> fresh install this time?
<_marx_> it's almost ready
<nigel_nb> mine's at 40% :(
<_marx_> using a cd or hd image?
<nigel_nb> cd
<_marx_> I think it's a little faster from hd image
<nigel_nb> i *cough* *cough* deleted my image or moved it someplace and I dont remember where
<_marx_> oops
<_marx_> hum wonder if vbox can boot over the network
<nigel_nb> i think you need the non-free version
<_marx_> that's what I'm using; the one from sun
<nigel_nb> oh
<nigel_nb> I'm using vbox from repos
<_marx_> well you can add the sun repo
<nigel_nb> so far, this one's okay
<nigel_nb> I dont own a flash drive, so not much incentive getting the other one
<_marx_> I found USB and network bridging better
<_marx_> nigel_nb: you'll beat me to it: i have to start over using a different partition
<nigel_nb> _marx_: what happened?
<_marx_> default is to use /home which doesn't have enough room so i'll start over using /data
<_marx_> second hd w/lots of space
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> swoody: were you able to get around to doing the meeting stuff?
<swoody> nigel_nb, indeed not :(
<nigel_nb> I think I might get time to help
<nigel_nb> I got 6 hours more today
<swoody> not much free time with all the holiday crud (read: in-laws)
<nigel_nb> after a few screencasts, I'll get around to doing them :)
<swoody> nigel_nb, that would truly be great :)
<swoody> if not, I'm still planning on tackling them when I get some time
<nigel_nb> swoody: if u could review them later and make edits, it would be great :
<nigel_nb> :)
<swoody> nigel_nb, just use the few existing ones as examples, and I'm sure you'll catch on quick :)
<swoody> but I'd be glad to look them over
<nigel_nb> swoody: hopefully I will
<nigel_nb> first order of buisness today is screencasts, then bzr module, then the meeting
<swoody> sounds like you have quite the full plate ;)
<nigel_nb> swoody: not really, marx is helping with screencasts (we're both doing them together), bzr module needs only 2 more sections, and meeting (that might take some time)
<nigel_nb> _marx_: I'm at 100% :)
<cprofitt> hey nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> hey cprofitt :)
 * _marx_ upgrading from alpha6 to final
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: some of the loco guys fro nc wanted some help with irc
<cprofitt> nice
<cprofitt> get them involved
<nigel_nb> getting around to doing screencasts on using pidgin/empathy/web chat
<nigel_nb> its for the user days
<cprofitt> sounds good...
<nigel_nb> so we thought we'd do it and update the locos and any new announcements can have it too
<nigel_nb> and classroom team can have it permanently
<nigel_nb> pleia2: around?
<FFEMTcJ> hey nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> hey FFEMTcJ congrats on membership :)
<FFEMTcJ> ty bud
<nigel_nb> marx ran into some trouble with his loco people of the opinion that irc is too tough
<FFEMTcJ> I saw that..
<FFEMTcJ> Thought Lernid would work perfect
<nigel_nb> lernid is still buggy
<_marx_> well probably not for January
<nigel_nb> we both are trying to get screencasts out
<_marx_> nigel_nb: my fresh vbox is _finally finished upgrading, might have been faster to dl current, I just forgot my hd image was alpha6
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> mine is ready too
<nigel_nb> but now I'm patching something :P
<nigel_nb> I'll take at least 1.5 hours to get to screen casts
<_marx_> no prob
<_marx_> we'll get it done in plenty of time
<nigel_nb> _marx_: I'm starting my pidgin screenshot :)
<nigel_nb> akgraner: around?
<_marx_> nigel_nb: do you have a usable empathy one
<nigel_nb> _marx_: not yet
<nigel_nb> do u want one?
<nigel_nb> rather, do u want me to make one?
<_marx_> i'm fixin' to try for one
<nigel_nb> I thought u cud do empathy
<_marx_> my install is all patched up now
<nigel_nb> and I'll get the videos ready for pidgin and web, and you could do the narration
<nigel_nb> I'm trying to get akgraner or pleia2 for a female voice in one of them
<_marx_> akgraner: hasn't responded to some minor taunts in team channel
<nigel_nb> anyone else we could rope in ?
<nigel_nb> the loco channel u mean?
<_marx_> for voice overs?
<nigel_nb> yea
<_marx_> yes loco channel
<_marx_> might ask in ubuntu-women
<nigel_nb> you want me to ask or you'll go ahead?
<_marx_> wait a bit akgraner will bite JFo's bait
<_marx_> looking at default install I didn't realize how much I change from default
<nigel_nb> i asked in women
#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-09
<nigel_nb> lemme see if anyone is willing
<_marx_> some success but my time is up for now
<nigel_nb> _marx_: got 2 people to do voice ovesr
<nigel_nb> so, both my videos will have female voice overs :)
<nigel_nb> you got it done?
<_marx_> yeah, three takes
<_marx_> will do a couple more in my am
<nigel_nb> okay :)
<_marx_> gotta go for now
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: btw, i'm in here, too :)
<nigel_nb> I noticed :)
<Pendulum> k, wasn't sure if you knew
<nigel_nb> I read the logs, so I get to know what goes on :)
<Pendulum> heh
<nigel_nb> you being here makes it all the more awesome
<nigel_nb> so next time I know whom to turn to for emergencies ;)
<_marx_> oops nigel_nb the pendulum is swinging...
<nigel_nb> haha
<_marx_> lol
<_marx_> later yall
<nigel_nb> later _marx_
<Pendulum> hah
<_marx_> Pendulum: meant as humor, your nick reminds me of the Edgar Allen Poe work
<nigel_nb> guys, some good news
<nigel_nb> Beginners Team has allowed us to advertise Ubuntu User Days on /topic in #ubuntu-beginners-help
<nigel_nb> now we just need to think of something to put there :)
<BiosElement> Ahh, Woot
<Pendulum> _marx_: I guessed it was humour :)
<nigel_nb> so, we'll need to tink of something short and informative to put up there.  a lot of beginners see it
<nigel_nb> check out #ubuntu-beginners-help topic :)
<akgraner> nigel_nb, hey I'm back now..what's up
<nigel_nb> akgraner: wanted a female voice over for a screencast
<nigel_nb> got some awesome volunteers from #ubuntu-women :)
<akgraner> awesome...
<nigel_nb> Pendulum and maco :)
<akgraner> sorry I was away from the computer...
<nigel_nb> no problem :)
<akgraner> of they are prob better anyway.. I have a southern accent..:-)
<nigel_nb> next turn is yours :P
<akgraner> you'll get a few y'alls
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> I dont mind
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: i'm heading to bed, but if you ping me a link to the file wherever you put it, i'll at least download it in the morning (will probably take me until the weekend to actually record anything, though, if that's okay?)
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: no problem
<nigel_nb> i'm just starting the second one
<nigel_nb> will you be on IRC when u hit the bed?
<Pendulum> okay, no worries :)
<Pendulum> yeah, i leave it up with an away message
<nigel_nb> okay, cool
<nigel_nb> needs a lot of retakes
<nigel_nb> I'm too fast
<nigel_nb> when I see the video, I miss what I did, so I have to slow down :)
<pleia2> nigel_nb: oops, I'm glad you got the course sorted :)
<pleia2> nigel_nb: is it close to complete?
 * pleia2 is looking forward to trying
<nigel_nb> pleia2: well, now I have to unlearn what I learn and learn the new formatting
<pleia2> it's not that much different, is it?
<nigel_nb> a little bit, just getting comfortable
<nigel_nb> I'll make my changes to it
 * pleia2 nods
<nigel_nb> and then biosElement will add the asciidoc stuff
<pleia2> thanks for being our guinea pig :)
<nigel_nb> I think it should be made an official position
<pleia2> lol
<nigel_nb> :P
<nigel_nb> the guinea pig focus group perhaps :P
<nigel_nb> anyway, the one good thing is this course structure works
<nigel_nb> so I'm okay with it and hoping to finish it soon
<nigel_nb> and I didn't get around to doing that meeting stuff, got really busy with the list of things to do
<nigel_nb> 2morrow perhaps....hmm.. what if I bunk work today (contemplating)
<pleia2> great :)
<nigel_nb> BiosElement__: ping
<BiosElement__> And of course I missed martin
<doctormo> Gah I hate being sick, my brain just won't function right
 * pleia2 hugs doctormo_ 
<pleia2> while you were gone, nigel_nb and BiosElement worked out a formal structure :)
<pleia2> hooray progress!
<nigel_nb> ah, the hurray, doc is back :)
<pleia2> they also consolidated the bzr and asciidoc documents, so we have mostly a big "dive into contributing" doc
<pleia2> which isn't really that big ;)
<doctormo_> hey nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> doctormo_: how are you now?
<nigel_nb> feeling better? heard u were sick
<doctormo_> pleia2: Should I be worried that I've been out of action for this formal structure? since we already had one?
<doctormo_> BiosElement: Hey are you about?
<pleia2> doctormo_: "we" already had one? the team solidified this structure these past few days...
<pleia2> there were two separate ones, the team put them into one, sorry this was done while you were sick but people really wanted to move forward
<doctormo> nigel_nb, BiosElement, pleia2: Are you on skype or google video?
<pleia2> I can do skype, but not now - have some errands to run
<pleia2> you don't need me though :)
<nigel_nb> google video?
<nigel_nb> as in video chat on google or just google videos?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Video chat
<nigel_nb> yep
<nigel_nb> as long my empathy isn't acting up
<doctormo> let me know when a good time is and what tech
<nigel_nb> I'm okay from now on for a few hours
<doctormo> nigel_nb: add my gmail address to your empathy
<nigel_nb> doctormo: empathy is acting up :(
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Time for skype?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: probably
<nigel_nb> is it in the repos?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: in the medibuntu repositories
<nigel_nb> doctormo: how do I add that one?
<doctormo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<nigel_nb> adding
<nigel_nb> pleia2: will be there? would be nice to have the whole team together talking, will end a lot of confusion
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Not at the moment, getting this sorted between us two should help a lot
<doctormo> hopefully BiosElement will be online soon too
<nigel_nb> yea, three of us definitely are needed
<nigel_nb> you both need to explain stuff to me :), the official guinea pig :P
<FFEMTcJ> hehehe
<nigel_nb> ugg, skype stuck at 5%
<doctormo> hey FFEMTcJ, what are you up to?
<FFEMTcJ> nothin currently.. waiting for the big one at work
<doctormo> nigel_nb: I'll be back in about 20mins, let me know if it's installed when I get back
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: work again? how many hours so far today
<nigel_nb> okay
<nigel_nb> I'll sign up in the mean time doctormo
<FFEMTcJ> since 730 this am.. its 1650
<nigel_nb> thats normal
<FFEMTcJ> 14.5 hours left if my math is right
<nigel_nb> I still wonder how you manage
<FFEMTcJ> I wouldnt trade the schedule for the world
<FFEMTcJ> i kinda want a day off tho
<FFEMTcJ> i work ~100 days a year
<nigel_nb> haha
<nigel_nb> but hours than normal human beings :P
<FFEMTcJ> ~2900 ish
<FFEMTcJ> a 9-5er works 2080
<nigel_nb> exactly my point :)
<FFEMTcJ> hehe
<nigel_nb> seen _marx_ around?
<FFEMTcJ> nope
<FFEMTcJ> you?
<FFEMTcJ> I've never seen him
<nigel_nb> we were getting those screencasts ready yday
<FFEMTcJ> for?
<nigel_nb> he had some trouble with his loco feeling that irc was too tough for beginners
<nigel_nb> so we created screencasts to sign on from web/empathy/pidgin
<FFEMTcJ> screencats for using irc?
<nigel_nb> need it soon so that people get familiar before the actual class
<_marx_> working on one now nigel_nb
 * _marx_ had issues w/test runs
<nigel_nb> I finished pidgin and web :)
<nigel_nb> upload it up and asked some of the voice over volunteers to download and get back to me :)
<FFEMTcJ> I still think we could promote lernid to use with this.. i dont think it can be any easier than this
<nigel_nb> I spoke to jono
<FFEMTcJ> only problem would be that it isnt in the main repos
<nigel_nb> lernid is currently not ready for practical use
<nigel_nb> actually, if u install right now, it won't even start up
<FFEMTcJ> lol
<FFEMTcJ> did he say when he thinks it may be ready for use?
<nigel_nb> so we have to get people to download from ppa, patch it, and then use it
<_marx_> ouch
<nigel_nb> for beginner level classes - dicey
<FFEMTcJ> :-(
<nigel_nb> I told him specifically about User days and he said it would not be a good idea
<nigel_nb> so, that one's off till next UOW
<BiosElement> I'm back.
<BiosElement> doctormo nigel_nb PING
<nigel_nb> BiosElement: doc is away for 20 mins
<BiosElement> Aight
<nigel_nb> most probably we'll have a video chat on skype
<nigel_nb> 3 of us I guess
<FFEMTcJ> pong
<BiosElement> nigel_nb: SKype may be a problem for me. Haven't gotten a chane to configure it yet. Any reason why we need skype?
<nigel_nb> well, he wanted videochat
<nigel_nb> and empathy hates me right now
<BiosElement> *cough* empathy. >.> Gnome. haha
<nigel_nb> u hate gnome?
<nigel_nb> well, I hate kde, so we're even :P
<BiosElement> LOL, I don't. But I want to return what every gnome fanboy says when I mentionkde :P
<BiosElement> Bad news is I have some stuff to take care of here. I'll try to hurry back.
<doctormo> BiosElement: Pong
<doctormo> BiosElement: great to see you in
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Did you add me? I'm 'doctormomartin' on skype
<nigel_nb> doctormo: 37%
<doctormo> nigel_nb: downloading is very slow?
<nigel_nb> yea
<doctormo> not to worry, I'm eating a really nice curry
<nigel_nb> :)
<FFEMTcJ> dobedo
<FFEMTcJ> anyone wanna roll a package for a ppa for me.. ;-)
<FFEMTcJ> nigel_nb: hows your bzr course going?
<BiosElement> And I'm back. >.>
<doctormo> BiosElement: wonderful
<BiosElement> Yep
#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-10
<nigel_nb> doctormo: ping
<nigel_nb> power went out and my router died
<FFEMTcJ> ouch
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: laptop followed in 1 hour
<nigel_nb> frustrating
<FFEMTcJ> oops
<nigel_nb> every single electronic device was out, even my phone
<nigel_nb> couldn't even play snake on the cellphone lol :P
<nigel_nb> just had ta roam around in the dark
<nigel_nb> _marx_: are you around?
<FFEMTcJ> nigel_nb: i guess you missed my comment then
<FFEMTcJ> or question
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: probably, got disconnected
<FFEMTcJ> nigel_nb: hows your bzr course going?
<nigel_nb> FFEMTcJ: not bad, getting some corrections done
<nigel_nb> I made some stupid mistakes, getting that corrected
<FFEMTcJ> gotcha
<nigel_nb> I wondering why it was not converting properly
<nigel_nb> now I know
<dinda> hola learning people
<nigel_nb> hola dinda :)
<dinda> nigel_nb: anyone - can I get a quick opinion on a course thing I'm writing?
<nigel_nb> sure :)
<nigel_nb> I think everyone's around
<dinda> the last chapter is a list of 'other courses' available - so do I include the course I'm writing in that final list or leave it out?
<dinda> if that makes sense
<nigel_nb> which course is this?
<dinda> well one course is a cloud course and the other is a server course. . .
<dinda> so in the cloud course last chapter I say here are our other courses. . .
<nigel_nb> well, if we have a list of proposed courses, I think it would be okay to put in the proposed courses in that section
<dinda> so do you list the current course, in this case cloud, in that list?
<nigel_nb> nope
<dinda> b/c in theory they just finished that course
<nigel_nb> that migt be confusing
<dinda> it's all very confusing :)
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> I meant if I just finished a cloud course and see another course listed
<nigel_nb> I might wonder, what did I just take
<dinda> thanks, makes sense
<nigel_nb> happy to help :)
<doctormo> hey dinda
<dinda> doctormo: hey there!  how's the ankle?
<doctormo> dinda: Much better, did you see the blog entry that mentions you?
<dinda> I did - thanks :)
 * dinda goes to read the meeting logs as I was sick on Sunday night :(
 * dinda wonders why i'm still at my desktop when I could be all comfortable in my recliner with my laptop
<nigel_nb> dinda: hehe, I'm on the bed :P
<dinda> ok, signing off here and heading for comfortable chair now :)
<nigel_nb> dinda: more comfy now ? :)
<cprofitt> hey doctormo
<cprofitt> dinda: you in?
<doctormo> hey cprofitt
<cprofitt> join #edubuntu
<cprofitt> sorry... forgot the /
<cprofitt> how are things progressing with the asciidoc instructions?
<cprofitt> doctormo: did you netsplit?
<doctormo> cprofitt: Good, there's a really nice document comming together
<cprofitt> nice -- when it is done I intend on learning the process and converting it to Moodle.
<doctormo> cprofitt: wonderful
<dinda> sorry, was too comfortable now :)
<dinda> almost fell asleep
<dinda> hey cpr
<dinda> cprofitt even
<cprofitt> hey dinda
<cprofitt> g'night all
<FFEMTcJ> mornin
<McRibz> Hi. I hope I have come to the right place-- can I ask questions here? Will they be answered, that is..?
<McRibz> ..or is this channel intended for other methods for getting help?
<Pendulum> McRibz: for help you probably want to try #ubuntu
<Pendulum> (if you're a beginning, I believe there's also #beginners-team-help, but I'm not positive on that channel name)
<McRibz> thanks
<FFEMTcJ> Pendulum: #ubuntu-beginners-help
<Pendulum> FFEMTcJ: yeah, that's it. brain not working
<FFEMTcJ> ;-)
<stlsaint> nhandler: ping
<stlsaint> anyone here involved in Ubuntu  User Day
<pleia2> stlsaint: you can just ask your questions, people lurk ;)
<stlsaint> i was looking at the user day wiki and wondering if any subjects listed under suggested topics were not going to be taught?
<pleia2> stlsaint: I've updated the wiki with a note about the contributing section
<pleia2> those are all ideas, if you have another idea for beginner-mid level users you're welcome to add it to the list and offer to teach it :)
<pleia2> currently anything people haven't claimed below is up for grabs
<stlsaint> pleia2: i asked for How to get involved and you said it wasnt getting taught
<pleia2> stlsaint: I realize...
<pleia2> stlsaint: is there anything else you can teach?
<stlsaint> pleia2: hrm, nothing i have real experience with
<pleia2> a complain about Open Week was an overwhelming focus on contributing, which is true
<pleia2> User Days is really geared toward Users, not contributing
<stlsaint> you mean the user asking questions?
<stlsaint> instead of them being taught the subjects?
<pleia2> I mean the sessions are geared toward using ubuntu rather than contributing to ubuntu
<stlsaint> oh that i understand...i just dont want to give wrong info to users on a subject i know little about...sorry for being picky! :D
<stlsaint> i just dont want to give anybody wrong info
#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-11
<cprofitt> bodhi_zazen: you here?
<nigel_nb> morning learning team :)
<doctormo> hey nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> hey doctormo :)
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: ping
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: heya, what's up?
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: heya :), did u get the link to the video ?
<Pendulum> yep, i downloaded it
<Pendulum> and now my sound has died (again) so it will have to wait until I have time to sort that first (so this weekend)
<nigel_nb> no problem :)
<nigel_nb> is the video okay ? was I too fast or somethin?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Did you see Sita sings the Blues?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: hey, sorry I didn't return last night, was dead tired
<nigel_nb> doctormo: lemme try today.  Yesterday my flash was acting up
<nigel_nb> pleia2: no problem, thought so :)
<doctormo> nigel_nb: should be for download too
 * pleia2 started watching sita
<nigel_nb> doctormo: lemme check out
<pleia2> great stuff :)
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I finally started blogging :)
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Welcome to the fold, what is your reasoning?
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: looks good to me
<nigel_nb> doctormo: basically anything that I'd like to share, now its about ubuntu user days and using IRC
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: I was afraid I would be too fast
 * nigel_nb and flash are friends today :)
<nigel_nb> doctormo: if some hard core religious facists see its, you might get executed :P
<doctormo> nigel_nb: If some religious facists see it, then _I_ might get killed? why me?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: basically, they dont care, they just need to make a point... hehe
<doctormo> nigel_nb: No I'm saying, I don't understand your english, I think I'm reading it wrong.
<doctormo> could you repeat please?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: they dont really care who they kill, they'll make an example of you for posting it
<nigel_nb> just kiddin though :P
<nigel_nb> I hope you didn't take it seriously :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: the best part, I totally forgot what I wanted to talk to you about :P
<pleia2> nigel_nb: hehe
<pleia2> I know bios and you were combining your quickstart document, maybe that?
<pleia2> I know cprofitt is eager to get his hands on it to start looking into the transfer to moodle
<cprofitt> yes -- I think it is a critical step for our project
<cprofitt> we need to ensure that the asciidoc 'content' can be migrated to Moodle and vice/versa
<cprofitt> we also need to get things set so people can contribute
<doctormo> Indeed it is.
<pleia2> nigel and I will be fleshing some of it out on saturday, looks like
<pleia2> hopefully finishing
<cprofitt> sounds great
<doctormo> cprofitt: Which part of the process is more interesting for moodle to take from? Currently it goes: asciidocs -BUILD> docbooks -RENDER> html/pdf
<pleia2> I think html
<cprofitt> doctormo: hard to say until I try it.
<cprofitt> I still have serious doubts about it actually working as a source since there are significant differences in pedagogy in the delivery of the course
<cprofitt> but I am willing to give it the old college try and see if it can work
<cprofitt> the raw text parts of the course can certainly transfer, but even has HTML it ends up being cut-n-paste
<nigel_nb> doctormo: a small doubt
<cprofitt> unless I am missing something
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: it mind up with you taking the text from html
<nigel_nb> s/mind/might
<cprofitt> I agree nigel_nb
<cprofitt> the issue I have been most concerned with is how to plug the asciidoc stuff in with activities, assignments and quizes
<cprofitt> I also want to see how asciidoc handles the stufff we just link too
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: we have to work full time on conversion, they are a bit different type of formats
<cprofitt> I agree...
<nigel_nb> though the team has to decide whether there should be a group of people to handle or the course writer only
<cprofitt> I think doctormo downloaded the zip file to look at it -- not sure how his analysis went
<doctormo> cprofitt: There was a lot of stuff in those xml files
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: moodle is the same thing that corporate training takes place right?
<nigel_nb> our moodle site looks extremely familiar from my company's intranet learning site too
<cprofitt> Well... unless a decision was made that I am unaware of the course writer was able to pick their development tool and the 'team' would translate
<pleia2> canonical uses moodle for their online classes, if that's what you mean
<doctormo> cprofitt: It scared me a little, complexity. But I think the core of items should be transferable. If my understanding of moodle from what you were showing is correct.
<cprofitt> doctormo: that is very good news...
<cprofitt> you think you might be able to develop an automated process to produce an uploadable course instead of cut-n-paste?
<pleia2> Pendulum: thanks for dropping that note about UUD to -women!
<Pendulum> pleia2: no problem. i meant to get it out days ago and it's been sitting on my todo list
<doctormo> cprofitt: When I'm not coughing every 5 seconds, sure thing! :-)
<doctormo> At the very least, I think an automated html submit should be trivial.
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: okay, I didn't know about it
<nigel_nb> I joined later
<nigel_nb> doctormo: do u want me to update my trunk to the new rev that you pushed?
<cprofitt> doctormo what woudl the html submit do?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Please do, if you have dificulty merging, let me know and I'll do the merge.
<doctormo> cprofitt: It's possible.
<cprofitt> nigel_nb: I think as we grow we may be able to require one format or the other...
<cprofitt> but to get started that may inhibit would be contributors
<nigel_nb> I agree
<cprofitt> that and if we have courses on how to use Moodle ... How to use Asciidoc it should help -- currently we do not have those...
<cprofitt> though we are close to Asciidoc
<cprofitt> I hope :-)
<pleia2> yeah, hopefully we'll have something pushed up by sunday
<cprofitt> what document type are we using?
<cprofitt> I assume article or book
<pleia2> nigel has all the basic bzr stuff down, and we have loads of documentation to base on
<pleia2> base the asciidoc stuff on, I mean
<pleia2> plus nigel's example
<cprofitt> so hopefully soon we can reach the milestone of one complete course published
<pleia2> I don't know about "articles" or "books" - if you take a look at doctormo's trunk it has the structure though
<nigel_nb> pleia2: the best way for an asciidoc course is an example course
<cprofitt> I was just reading the Asciidoc user guide
<nigel_nb> I worked on top of doctormo's course
<pleia2> nigel_nb: yeah, that helps a lot :)
<cprofitt> and it had three doct types -- Man Page, Book, Article
<pleia2> so you can see the trunk/Subject Area/Topic/01 structure in action, plus the asciidoc markup
<pleia2> cprofitt: ah, book I think
<cprofitt> Cool.
<pleia2> but you can compile individual chapters (is that what they are called?) independently of the book
<cprofitt> right... and I think we have a way to break it down even more than that... from talking to bios
<pleia2> so far the chapters have been pretty small
<pleia2> but that's something that will evolve as we get more done
<cprofitt> I am just reflecting on many 'books' I have read -- that may cover a subject -- and parts of that chapter may be needed for another 'book' but not to the same depth
<pleia2> ah, I think while our format is "book" each "book" only covers a portion of a subject (so, something that can probably be taught in an hour or so)
<doctormo> cprofitt: I was always taught that you should be brief in the first paragraph, and then add depth with each paragraph afterwards.
 * pleia2 gets dragged off by phone call
<cprofitt> paragraph?
<doctormo> cprofitt: Er, yes, I've spelt that right?
<cprofitt> I need to go assist my wife... be off for a little while
<nigel_nb> doctormo: how long are you gonna be around?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: I don't know yet.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: If possible when I finish the bzr course I want a review, fixing some stupid formatting mistakes (my very own)
<doctormo> nigel_nb: ok
<pleia2> doctormo: wait, which side of the ocean are you on now?
<doctormo> pleia2: UK
 * pleia2 peers at thet ime
<doctormo> It's 3:30
<pleia2> don't you sleep? :)
<doctormo> Not very well when I'm sick, not coughing like this.
<pleia2> I was taking cough medicine at night so I could sleep
<nigel_nb> doctormo: you need a cough syrup
<nigel_nb> keeps you cough away
<nigel_nb> and you'll be floating ;)
<pleia2> hehe
<doctormo> I think i do, but with not a chemist in sight at 3am
<pleia2> yeah :\
<nigel_nb> I suppose pleia2 was doing that a few days back
<pleia2> yeah, it was great
<pleia2> knocked me right out, I'd sleep for like 10 hours :)
<pleia2> then wake up coughing after 10 hours, but at least I got the sleep
<nigel_nb> pleia2: thats why cough medicines are q.h.s.
<nigel_nb> oops, I mean "at bed time"
<pleia2> yeah
<nigel_nb> Imagine me taking a cough medicine at night time
<nigel_nb> I'll sleep on the way to work lol :P
<cprofitt> hey bodhizazen
<cprofitt> doctormo: you here?
<doctormo> yes
<cprofitt> sorry I had to cut and run on you...
<cprofitt> wife called
<doctormo> cprofitt: No problem
<AlanBell> hi
<AlanBell> I like the concept of the Ubuntu user days
<Pendulum> hiya :)
<AlanBell> and it will be a great opportunity to give Lernid a bit of a hammering
<Pendulum> heh
<AlanBell> I would like to suggest doing a business focussed event on the same lines
<AlanBell> "how do I start using Ubuntu in my company"
<Pendulum> (btw, most of us doing a lot of User Days stuff are in the US so I may be the only one around)
<Pendulum> that's a really good idea
<AlanBell> there are an assortment of companies that are Canonical partners and lots of people who do Ubuntu stuff as their day job
<AlanBell> who could run sessions
<Pendulum> *nods*
<AlanBell> I am absolutely willing to put time, effort and, if needed, money into such a thing
<Pendulum> AlanBell: I think it's a good idea for a future user day (not this one because we're also kinda finding our feet with it) :)
<AlanBell> oh, certainly not for this one
<AlanBell> because for one thing it is on a saturday :-)
<Pendulum> yeah, that's because we figured most new users weren't about to skip work to attend a user day :P
<AlanBell> yes, totally understand the target audience for this one
<_marx_> interesting idea AlanBell ; accounting software (read Quicken) seems to be one _big missing piece
<AlanBell> actually gnucash works pretty well
<_marx_> nigel_nb: ping
<AlanBell> been running a business on it since . . .
<_marx_> it does but there is a large existing user base for quicken
<pleia2> AlanBell: I think the consensus was that lernid won't be ready for primte time use in time
<pleia2> -t
<pleia2> plus it's still hard for newbies to install (ppa and all)
<AlanBell> 30/04/2003 was the first transaction
<Pendulum> yeah
<pleia2> a couple of folks on the team were working on an irc screencast though
<AlanBell> well you can't really stop people using Lernid if they want
<pleia2> so make getting on irc through a client easier :)
<AlanBell> but you can indeed not push it very hard
<pleia2> sure, they can if they want
<Pendulum> pleia2: not to mention I have at least one friend who has shown interest in attending who probably won't actually be running Ubuntu on that day, but will use it to figure out how to get started
<pleia2> Pendulum: ah, good to know :)
<AlanBell> I think some people will be using Lernid (me for a start) in order to give it a good test
<Pendulum> I'm going to set her up with webchat or some sort of Windows IRC client (probably webchat since I know nothing about windows IRC clients)
<AlanBell> OpenERP is quite a powerful accounting tool for the larger business
 * _marx_ hates accounting therefore subs it out
<AlanBell> Pendulum: yes, it would be good to have lernid running cross platform
<_marx_> Pendulum: XChat is available for windows and a big plus for XChat is detachable tabs
<_marx_> so one can have -classroom in a window and -classroom-chat in another window
<Pendulum> _marx_: the official xchat for windows is also free 30-day trial and then pay
<_marx_> no swithcing between tabs to see both parts of the action
 * _marx_ not aware of that
<_marx_> i've never used winders much
<Pendulum> yeah, I discovered this when we first got my roommate on IRC
<Pendulum> i should ask him what he's using now since I can't remember. I think it has detachable tabs
<_marx_> empathy doesn't and i can see that being a problem
<pleia2> there are some great completely free builds of xchat
<pleia2> most people use the silverex.org build
<pleia2> (for windows)
<Pendulum> _marx_: empathy on Ubuntu has detachable tabs
<_marx_> it does!
<Pendulum> yes
 * _marx_ goes to redo some screencasts :(
<Pendulum> just double checked
<Pendulum> aww
<_marx_> having video issues anyway
<_marx_> issues = problems
<Pendulum> if you have tabs open, in the "Tabs" menu there's the option to detatch each tab
<Pendulum> and in preferances you can select the option to open each chat in a new window
<_marx_> Pendulum: thanks that's really good to know
 * _marx_ video captures are coming out 1/3 of audio: 4 minute audio 1:15 minute video
<pleia2> doh
<nigel_nb> _marx_: pong :)
<doctormo> nigel_nb: hello
<nigel_nb> hey doctormo
<nigel_nb> doctormo: no sleep?
<doctormo> There was sleep
<nigel_nb> _marx_: went through your screencasts, you might wanna slow down a bit, its a bit too fast
<_marx_> indeed nigel_nb not sure what is making them so fast
<nigel_nb> just speak out what you think needs to be the voice over and then do, forget your keyboard skills and act like a newbie ;)
<nigel_nb> worked for me
<nigel_nb> the first time I made mine, I couldn't even see it (I was way too fast)
<_marx_> hum, after 10+ years that is difficult
<nigel_nb> haha
<popey> _marx_: where are your screencasts? can I see?
<nigel_nb> pleia2: forgot to tell you, convinced the BT to put up user day alerts on the /topic in #ubuntu-beginners and #ubuntu-beginners-help :)
<pleia2> nigel_nb: great! :)
<_marx_> popey: PM?
<popey> sure
<nigel_nb> popey: got a min?
<popey> ya
<nigel_nb> will give the link for the raw video I made for the screencast
<popey> cool
<nigel_nb> can you tell if I need to change something?
<popey> i cant lok at it for another 3 hours or so, when I get home
<popey> *look
<nigel_nb> um, I'm leaving for work in 20 mins
<nigel_nb> I'll give you my mail id
<nigel_nb> mail you comments
<popey> sure
<nigel_nb> popey: thanks a lot. much appreciated :)
<popey> np
<MrShah> HI THERE
<bazhang> hi
<MrShah> which topic are dicussed here
<MrShah> only 4 ubuntu or othrer linux releted
<bazhang> MrShah, /topic
<MrShah> i have a problem with vim when i give the following command this are not work in ubuntu 8.10 but also work in fc10 the command is vim -x file
<MrShah> can you help me
<pleia2> you might want to try #vim or #ubuntu
<pleia2> this channel is for developing learning materials
<MrShah> can you plz tell me which type of learning materials
<MrShah> such as rhce
<bazhang> MrShah, try ##linux
<pleia2> MrShah: no certification, we just have courses for local teams to teach, or irc sessions, or for moodle
<MrShah> can i learn something form your channel
<bazhang> he is trolling ##windows just a fyi
<mhall119|work> not exactly trolling, just pimping
<bazhang> blogspam
<mhall119|work> yeah
<mhall119|work> though he's stopped that now
<mhall119|work> and dropped the all caps
<bazhang> oh right you are in there, sorry
<cprofitt> hello all
<mhall119|work> hey cprofitt
<mhall119|work> I see the NY Team is now listed as approved
<mhall119|work> proving once again that pleia2 is both omniscient and omnipotent
<nigel_nb> doctormo: got a min?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: merged the new trunk
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Great, do you want me to merge it in?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: you want me to change the formatting to that of the new trunk?
<nigel_nb> i mean the sections being outside instead of side the sections folder?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: So you've modified your code to be like the trunk, but you've not merged in the trunk it's self?
<cprofitt> bodhi_zazen: you here?
<bodhi_zazen> yes cprofitt
#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-12
<doctormo> Aw, cprofit's been looking for bodi for days.
<pleia2> how goes it, doctormo?
<doctormo> pleia2: hey!
<doctormo> Still sick, but much better from yesterday
<pleia2> glad you're getting better :)
<doctormo> Hopefully this re-sore throat isn't a re-infection.
<pleia2> I ended up with another sore throat later in my cold, but it turned out to be dehydration :)
 * pleia2 drank gaaaaalllons of water
<doctormo> aye
<nigel_nb> doctormo: sorry about earlier, couldn't linger, was at work
<doctormo> nigel_nb: np
<nigel_nb> doctormo: what are the changes so far?
<nigel_nb> just copy all the sections out into the main folder
<nigel_nb> any thing else?
<doctormo> remove the class.txt file etc
<nigel_nb> huh?
<nigel_nb> oh yeah, we're using scripts
<nigel_nb> lesson plan too?
<doctormo> yes
<nigel_nb> I'm keeping it for some time or I'd be lost
<nigel_nb> pleia2:  you're still game for 8 am tomorrow? ;)
<pleia2> nigel_nb: that's the plan :)
<pleia2> how's your branch doing? the same as doctormo's trunk version?
<nigel_nb> updated to doctormo's new trunk version
<nigel_nb> made the formatting changes to make it work
<nigel_nb> made some silly versions in the old one
<pleia2> cool
<cprofitt> pleia2: you here?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: good.. evening :)
<pleia2> ok, I am looking at your branch and... where did the content go?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: if you're still around for this, my hope during this hour is to do a kind of trial run as if I just sat down and decided to write a course
<pleia2> so I use your docs to set up bzr, then need to know where to put what (directory structure, vital files), THEN document asciidoc basics we're using for the courses
<nigel_nb> doctormo: ping
<nigel_nb> how do I build the document using the new format
<nigel_nb> I mean using the scripts..
<doctormo> nigel_nb: pong
<nigel_nb> doctormo: wanted to know how to build the pdf, html using the scripts
<doctormo> nigel_nb: the render scripts are not ready yet.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: in that case, I'm going to put the class.txt back on to test the formatting
<doctormo> ah you want build scrpts, sorry confused
<nigel_nb> doctormo: yeah, the build scripts
<nigel_nb> thts ready?
<pleia2> doctormo, nigel_nb, will you guys have time sometime this weekend for a status check on things?
 * pleia2 working with nigel_nb right now, but needs to skip out to loco eveng
<nigel_nb> pleia2, doctormo: today is all I have or sunday night (around the time of last meeting)
<pleia2> maybe I just need doctormo
<FFEMTcJ> mornin
<pleia2> hey FFEMTcJ
<FFEMTcJ> hey pleia2
<FFEMTcJ> how goes?
<pleia2> good, wrapping up some bzr stuff with nigel_nb, off to a loco event soon :)
<FFEMTcJ> sounds fun
<FFEMTcJ> im missing an event today:-(
<pleia2> aw
<cprofitt> hey hal14450
<hal14450> lo cprofitt
<FFEMTcJ> howdy
<cprofitt> hey hal14450
<cprofitt> how are ya
<nigel_nb> popey: are you around?
<popey> hullo
<nigel_nb> did u get the time to review those "part" screencasts I sent you?
<popey> nigel_nb: rapidshare says i can only download you videos if I'm a premium member
<popey> oh, maybe not
<popey> it just says they're busy
<popey> I'll try again later :)
<nigel_nb> aw no!
<nigel_nb> time to change the host then
<hal14450> lo cprofitt
<hal14450> doing good thanks, you?
<cprofitt> hello doctormo and pleia2
<doctormo> hey there
<cprofitt> not sure if you saw my posts or not
<doctormo> where?
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: what posts?
<nigel_nb> hey doctormo :)
<cprofitt> my blog posts...
<nigel_nb> I dont know your blog adress :(
<doctormo> hey nigel_nb, you should pull and merge the latest branch, then run `./builder/build.sh [section-name] [class-name]` to make a build directory with all the class.txt and other files ready to render into pdf, docbook etc
<nigel_nb> doctormo: you're updated now?
<nigel_nb> you've updated now?
<cprofitt> nigel_nb: I am on the planet
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: oh, checkin
<doctormo> cprofitt: could you post that to the mailing list?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Yes, just fixed some bugs and commited everything.
<cprofitt> post which to the list doctormo ?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: merging
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: I still dont see it
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: ah,, got it
<doctormo> cprofitt: your blog post, content, link to the ning site etc
<cprofitt> I could... thought that may not be appropriate for the UCLP mailing list though
<doctormo> pleia2, what do you think, I think it would be appropriate.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I think she's out for the LUG meeting
<nigel_nb> should be back by now though
<doctormo> Ah right, paultag, popey or Vetinari?
<popey> o/
<paultag> just leaving for Sushi
<popey> wassup?
<paultag> I'll BB, leave me a message :)
 * popey is just off to bed :)
<pleia2> am back now
<pleia2> and yeah, I think it's appropriate
<cprofitt> do you think we have educators on our list?
#ubuntu-learning 2009-12-13
<nigel_nb> doctormo: need a favor
<pleia2> cprofitt: yes, and people interested in education
<nigel_nb> doctormo: need a template folder in there for new classes.  Preferably as a new folder.  Can you?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: just the basic folders and one file of instructions.  If you want me to make it, can do
<cprofitt> pleia2: what do you think of having a new forum area added?
<pleia2> cprofitt: for educators or this project?
<cprofitt> for educators
<pleia2> forums aren't really my forte
<pleia2> so I'm not sure :)
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> I think it hurts that there is not one.
<cprofitt> To me it fits with your feeling on having the Ubuntu Women's forum area
<cprofitt> do you know the process to have a new area created pleia2 ?
<pleia2> cprofitt: not a clue, and they were cutting back on the number of forums (they actually shut down UW until I objected)
<cprofitt> ah... well then it may be tough to get one.
<cprofitt> By the way doctormo and pleia2 I want to publicly acknowledge what a great conribution you have both made to UCLP
<pleia2> might talk to bodhi though, since he's an admin and all :)
<cprofitt> it was fantastic tohave you both go to UDS and represent
<pleia2> thanks cprofitt!
<cprofitt> and the work on asciidoc has been fantastic
<cprofitt> it shames me that my efforts have not been up to that measure.
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Aye, we should chat about what you mean, I'm not sure.
<doctormo> Thanks cprofitt, very kind of you to say, but I've been focusing a lot of my time on education this year, perhaps next I will be forced to get a real job and won't have as much time.
<pleia2> doctormo: oh no, not a real job!
<pleia2> :)
<doctormo> Although various people are pushing me to go into education propperly.
<cprofitt> Real jobs are a good way of staying alive... that is for sure.
<cprofitt> doctormo: as in becoming a teacher?
<doctormo> cprofitt: Of some description, not sure what level of students, but people have mooted that I might be good at it.
<cprofitt> In the US that involves getting a BA - student teaching - then a masters
<cprofitt> its a tough road
<cprofitt> easier when you are not employed or married though I suspect
<doctormo> i am married
<cprofitt> I would have taken too big a cut in pay to do it...
<cprofitt> well... then it becomes a bit more difficult -- kids?
<cprofitt> sorry that I did not know you were married doctormo
<doctormo> Although I suspect that traditional (i.e. kids) teaching might not be possible, as I couldn't teach windows.
<cprofitt> you have not mentioned that -- at least not that I recall.
 * pleia2 gets dragged off again
<pleia2> doctormo: will you be around tomorrow morning?
<cprofitt> doctormo: there are some schools that use FLOSS
<doctormo> cprofitt: Did I not send you a picture of my wife in corsett?
<cprofitt> doctormo: you sent me a picture of a lady in a corsett... not sure you specified wife
<doctormo> pleia2: morning for US EST, should be.
<pleia2> doctormo: ok, cool
<cprofitt> what time pleia2 ?
<pleia2> cprofitt: I will be around all morning est
<cprofitt> -- did you need me on?
<pleia2> just wanted to ask some questions about our format and scripts
<pleia2> nigel and I went over a bunch this morning, was way helpful
 * pleia2 phone &
<doctormo> So... pleia2, cprofitt, BiosElement(not here) and nigel_nb: you might want to throttle me, but I want to modify things slightly in the structure. Thinking over about what's been said, I think it might be worth putting each of the sections into a single file, instead of having a directory for each one.
<nigel_nb> oh no!
<cprofitt> doctormo: sounds like what bioselement and I discussed the other night
<doctormo> cprofitt: It could be, but if it's what BiosElement already has written out, then it might not be.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: My personal opinion, do what you have to do and make it final soon.
<cprofitt> no... I do not think it was what he had written out...
<cprofitt> I think it might be best to stick with what we have for now though
<doctormo> It depends on what perspective is put on the single file, the idea is to simply take our 4 files in the directory and concat them, leaving you with still a number of modular sections.
<cprofitt> we need to stop changing the structure until we have time to truly test it
<doctormo> cprofitt: That's true, but in this case it's changing it because of us trying it out.
<cprofitt> ah -- what are you trying to compile your current content too?
<cprofitt> link to the source asciidoc?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: We need a deadline when everything with the format will be done, decided, and finalized.
<cprofitt> nigel_nb: we do not need to finalize it...
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Well, decided and finalised are further off that we think. That takes a vote I think.
<cprofitt> but we need to have a deadline for an Alpha that is functional
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: my course is heavily dependent on the structure
<cprofitt> then we can use it to make PDF courses and Moodle courses and adjust from there
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: when the structure changes, I have to modify the course accordingly
<doctormo> But if I said that having all the scripts in place to render docbooks, pdfs, htmls should be in place by morning time. This small change included.
<cprofitt> nigel_nb: I agree... your course is about the 'structure' correct?
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: its about how to contribute
 * cprofitt nods to nigel_nb 
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: I not only have to change the structure of my course, I have to change my course accordingly too, so it would be nice if we finalized it
<nigel_nb> I dont mind these changes too much really
<nigel_nb> but I want something finalized so that we can pace up course creation
<doctormo> nigel_nb: How long are you online for this evening?
<cprofitt> nigel_nb: until we utilize the first Alpha I am not sure we can finalize though
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I'm off in an hour
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: :(
<cprofitt> we have to do at least one course end to end in all formats to see if we need adjustments
<cprofitt> while we can all hope none are needed...
<cprofitt> we can not truly say 'done' 'final' until we have put it to use
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: by done I mean, ready for teaching others
<doctormo> I agree
<doctormo> nigel_nb: OK, lets make sure this works in the next hour before you go.
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: doctormo's new scripts are almost on the mark, if everything works out, I can get my course ready soon
<cprofitt> k
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: now I just need to give a brush of the format which I'm glad I haven't started since we're tinkering with it now ;)
<cprofitt> still need to test the transition to Moodle though
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: that needs a dedicated set of people actually.  Because the quiz and stuff is going to be difficult
<cprofitt> nigel_nb: well... the project needs to make sure that there is a working process
<cprofitt> regardless of who does what parts
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: yep :)
<cprofitt> all I am leaving the door open too is that if changing the process slightly makes translation to / from Moodle eaier
<cprofitt> that will need to be considered
<cprofitt> would you agree with that doctormo pleia2 ?
<doctormo> cprofitt: I would
<cprofitt> cool :-)
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Pushed a new banch, take a look at it's changes and tell me frankly what you think.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: a new branch or updated trunk?
<cprofitt> nigel_nb: nice picture by the way
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: hehe, the one on your site?
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: that was my testing of cheese ;)
<cprofitt> yeah -- that is your; right?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: updated trunk
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: thats me :)
<nigel_nb> doctormo: merging
<cprofitt> Cool...
<cprofitt> nigel_nb: I am happy to have 12 members to that site in under 24 hours
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: we're a helpful crowd :)
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: after joining bug squad I forgot how many sites (upstream bug trackers, etc) I've signed up and I get around 100 mails every 3 days...
<cprofitt> I think you, John and I are the only people that are not educators
<doctormo> cprofitt: I would have joined, but the registration process went and died.
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> doctormo: are you running Windows?
 * cprofitt runs and hides
<nigel_nb> doctormo: not bad, need some time learning the new one though
<doctormo> cprofitt: Besmitched.
 * cprofitt flops on the floor like a trout out of water
<doctormo> nigel_nb: It's simply a concatination of each of the asciidoc files with <== between each section, then the build script I'm about to commit, splits it out and puts it back into the directories we currently have.
<doctormo> It's simply a way to move the directories to build only processes.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: okay, once its ready, let me know so I can get my last section ready :)
<doctormo> Sart getting it ready for the test :-)
<nigel_nb> im off then guys
<nigel_nb> sunday, time to get ready fer church :)
<FFEMTcJ> 'night nigel_nb
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Pushing rev18 with updated and tested scripts.
<FFEMTcJ> my first blod post to planet just went up
<doctormo> FFEMTcJ: What's a blod post? :-D
<doctormo> Chris Johnston?
<FFEMTcJ> yup
<FFEMTcJ> blog.. whatever
<FFEMTcJ> lol
<cprofitt> nigel_nb: what is your wave account?
<cprofitt> nigel_nb: I did not get that from you...
<cprofitt> I dropped... sorry
<cprofitt> want to add you to my wave
<FFEMTcJ> cprofitt: he didnt answer
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> was not sure...
<FFEMTcJ> id give you mine, but it wouldnt help :-P
<cprofitt> FFEMTcJ: true...
<cprofitt> unless you too join the Ubuntu Educators group... and want to be part of that wave
<FFEMTcJ> I was actually gonna ask you about that.. I'm a little confused.. Its a group for teachers/instructors who use ubuntu?
<cprofitt> it is a group for educators - teachers / edu administrators / edu support staff
<cprofitt> who use Ubuntu and/or FLOSS
 * FFEMTcJ doesnt fit any of that...
<cprofitt> that was the angle that I originally approached UCLP when Vantrax and I were formulating creating UCLP
<FFEMTcJ> ic
<cprofitt> though more from the standpoint of creating Moodle courses that educators could use
<cprofitt> to aide their transition to Ubuntu and FLOSS
<cprofitt> the same courses would likely be usable by business unless they got curriculum specific
<FFEMTcJ> gotcha
<FFEMTcJ> pleia2: you arent around are you?
<Pendulum> cprofitt: I'd actually be interested in that. my mum's a teacher and while where she teaches doesn't use Ubuntu (they're a MacOS school), I think they use moodle
<cprofitt> Cool... what the link Pendulum
<cprofitt> part of the transition process would likely be staying with OS X or Windows and using FLOSS
<cprofitt> I meant do you want the link?
<Pendulum> yes, please :)
<cprofitt> http://ubuntuedu.ning.com/
<cprofitt> let her and her fellow teacher know as well.
<FFEMTcJ> Pendulum: we have 10 instructors, 9 hours and then the intro hour
<cprofitt> FFEMTcJ: are we nailing down the schedule?
<FFEMTcJ> cprofitt: id like to
<Pendulum> yeah, I don't know that the school would ever switch (it's a prep school and students are actually required to own mac laptops), I know the current tech guy does OSS stuff and such
<Pendulum> FFEMTcJ: nice :)
<Pendulum> *but I know...
<FFEMTcJ> Here is my thought:
<FFEMTcJ> Switching * install at 1300
<FFEMTcJ> 1400 equiv programs
<cprofitt> Pendulum: required to own a mac?
<cprofitt> ouch...
<FFEMTcJ> 1500 finding help
<FFEMTcJ> 1600 command line basics
<FFEMTcJ> 1700 restricted drivers
<FFEMTcJ> there is still a pgp course.. but other than that people didnt put what they wanna teach
<cprofitt> what is the URL to our page again
<cprofitt> for the Ubuntu day stuff...
<FFEMTcJ> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam
<cprofitt> danke
<cprofitt> I see we added some later times
<Pendulum> cprofitt: http://edcommunity.apple.com/ali/story.php?itemID=11690 is the school
<cprofitt> if that is possible I would be happy to move my section later if it was better.
<cprofitt> I am GMT-5
<cprofitt> and can do anything up until 04:00 UTC
<FFEMTcJ> we stop at 2200 utc
<Pendulum> One sec, I'm going to edit the wiki so all the times are UTC so I can look at it and actually parse it better ;)
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> someone added time up until 03:00 UTC
<FFEMTcJ> cprofitt: I was thinking to do the courses if possible in an order that makes sense.. so install would be first.. and then eqiv programs, would be shortly there after
<cprofitt> curious as to why we would end at 22:00UTC
<FFEMTcJ> thats 10 hours
<FFEMTcJ> 12-22
<cprofitt> FFEMTcJ: yeah... only issue is at GMT-5 I can not really do things that early
<cprofitt> yes, but 10 hours across a globe spanning 24 hours
<FFEMTcJ> I understand that..
<cprofitt> 22:00 UTC = 17:00 UTC-5 (EDT) or 13:00 UTC-8... etc
<FFEMTcJ> right
<cprofitt> so if you have instructors willing to go later -- why not?
<cprofitt> 12:00 UTC would be very early for a person in California.
<FFEMTcJ> right
<Pendulum> btw, do we know who is doing the intro?
<Pendulum> or is it going to be a collective thing from those of us organizing?
<FFEMTcJ> Pendulum: I'm thinking collective
<FFEMTcJ> pleia2: said she had some material for it.. but i was kindof thinkging collective
<cprofitt> Pendulum: If Apple was a better 'corporate partner' with schools I may not choke on the idea of paying 2x the cost of their laptops
<FFEMTcJ> cprofitt: going by tat thought tho (that 12utc is early for CA, then the course at 12 should be repeated at 22
<Pendulum> FFEMTcJ: I see one problem with doing command line basics when you have it scheduled, which is that cprofitt signed up for that one and he's not available until later ;)
<Pendulum> err.. not CL basics, equivalent programbs
<Pendulum> *programs
<cprofitt> FFEMTcJ: if we had enough instructors and could have multiple IRC rooms that would be a grand idea
<FFEMTcJ> ya.. we are talking about that
<FFEMTcJ> Pendulum: ^
<Pendulum> I suspect some of the bits of getting extra instructors, etc. may be a "when we do this again" thing
<cprofitt> its one of the things that plague a synchronous presentation of material on a global scale
<cprofitt> Pendulum: +1
<cprofitt> we have to build..
<FFEMTcJ> cprofitt: thats what logs are for
<cprofitt> the global time issue is what I like Moodle for... it allows Asynchronous courses
<FFEMTcJ> UOW/UDS isnt 24 hours..
<FFEMTcJ> right
<Pendulum> oh, I think it'd be great if eventually it worked so we could do essentially a 24hr thing at some point
<cprofitt> how many people attending UDS do so remotely?
<Pendulum> cprofitt: both FFEMTcJ and I did :)
<cprofitt> I did too...
<FFEMTcJ> I would say a fair amount.. I dont know a number tho
<FFEMTcJ> but all the chans seemed quite active
<Pendulum> because I think a flaw in UOW is that it only works for certain time zones
<cprofitt> and I would say remote attendance of live events are a bit different than all on-line events.
<cprofitt> Pendulum: yep
<Pendulum> and new users are less likely to go want to read logs
<cprofitt> still having global time issues as an issue is a good thing
<FFEMTcJ> Pendulum: the IMHO, UOW, there arent enough instructors to make it work for everywhere
<cprofitt> UOW = ?
<Pendulum> Ubuntu Open Week
<cprofitt> ah...
<cprofitt> they did extend UOW the time I did it...
<cprofitt> but only by an hour I think
<cprofitt> it would be great to have audio and screen casts (recorded) for some of the stuff...
<cprofitt> new users could benefit a bit more from those than IRC logs...
<cprofitt> due to that format keeping their interest a bit better... and providing some visuals.
<Pendulum> yeah
<cprofitt> but IRC logs are still useful.
<FFEMTcJ> sounds like a beginner team project
<Pendulum> *nods*
<cprofitt> FFEMTcJ: very well could be.
<cprofitt> though I am on the Security Team now... not EDU Focus group
 * FFEMTcJ doesnt know how to do screencasts/etc
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: my wave id is nigelbabu@googlewave.com
<FFEMTcJ> you can join two FGs
<cprofitt> saj0577 is the man to contact for that.
<FFEMTcJ> ;-)
<FFEMTcJ> I think saj is gonna get kicked from his spot
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: sorry I replied late, I was getting ready
<cprofitt> FFEMTcJ: kicked?
<cprofitt> nigel_nb: no problem
<FFEMTcJ> removed..
<cprofitt> FFEMTcJ: I have not seen him on, so he may be removed... or may step down.
<FFEMTcJ> Sounds from what ive heard (looks from what ive seen?) like he is mia
<cprofitt> I am sure bodhi will make the right call.
<FFEMTcJ> I guess kicked was harsh
<cprofitt> I should probably talk to bodhi about it...
<cprofitt> we need someone in that slot.
<FFEMTcJ> I need to speak to bodhi
<nigel_nb> guys (and gals), later, probably 2morrow
<FFEMTcJ> night nigel_nb
<cprofitt> I stepped down and handed it to Vantrax -- who hnaded it to saj
<cprofitt> nigh nigel_nb
<FFEMTcJ> cprofitt: I wish I had the time to commit to something like that, however I know I don't for the next year
<cprofitt> FFEMTcJ: I understand...
<cprofitt> it is not an easy thing to make time for...
<FFEMTcJ> I wont be able to participate as much as I do now.
<cprofitt> I gave up computer gaming to do all the FOSS stuff I do
<FFEMTcJ> I talked to one of my co-workers who is just completing the program I start in january.. he said it was the hardest year of his life
<cprofitt> I am the lead contact for Lugor, President of the NY State LoCo, BT Council Member, BT Security FG lead, Fedora Ambassador...
<Pendulum> FFEMTcJ: going for EMT-P?
<cprofitt> I actually give several presentations a year too.
<FFEMTcJ> already p
<FFEMTcJ> RN
<Pendulum> ah
<Pendulum> ooh... fun :)
<cprofitt> RN... nice FFEMTcJ
<FFEMTcJ> Its a 1 year RN program tho.. vs the normal 2
<cprofitt> Good luck with that.
<FFEMTcJ> I wish the wife would let me get a new laptop thats smaller
<Pendulum> yeah, I've heard of those programs (not known anyone whose done one), I can see how it'd kick you hard
<FFEMTcJ> ty cprofitt
<Pendulum> good luck :)
<cprofitt> FFEMTcJ: they are not too expensive...
<cprofitt> what size lappy do you have now?
<FFEMTcJ> Pendulum: with my schedule of working every third day, and the RN schedule of clinicals tuesdays, labs thursdays, tests every other friday.. clinicals start an hour before i get off work, labs start 30 minutes after i get off work..
<FFEMTcJ> I have a lot of schedule issues
<FFEMTcJ> cprofitt: 17 wide
<FFEMTcJ> i love it, but it isnt portable
<Pendulum> FFEMTcJ: oof.
<FFEMTcJ> enought
<cprofitt> no, not at all...
<cprofitt> would she let you get a Netbook for portability and keep the 17 for regular use?
<cprofitt> use Ubuntu One to synch files?
<FFEMTcJ> basically... im gonna have to pay people to work for me to make school work..
<FFEMTcJ> cprofitt: no.. I'm gonna take prolly a 10k $$ hit next year atleast, just in lost wages.. plus having to pay people to cover my shifts
<cprofitt> ouch... that hurts
<FFEMTcJ> plus shes having a 7k surgery in jan
<cprofitt> that would kill me
<FFEMTcJ> the day school starts
<cprofitt> I do not have any space for that kind of expense in my budget
<FFEMTcJ> I dont either
<FFEMTcJ> the first semester of school is 1200 for tuition, 800 for books
<FFEMTcJ> so 2k right there
<FFEMTcJ> we just have no breathing room
<FFEMTcJ> right now
<cprofitt> I can understand...
<cprofitt> I have a +/- $20 a month budget right now
<cprofitt> we are re-financing the house to get some more breathing room
<FFEMTcJ> 1 day of overtime for me is $610.. I wish I could talk her into letting me work one day, and spending that $ on a computer.. but shed just say we need that money somewhere elese
<FFEMTcJ> my house is already 5.75. it aint gonna get better enough to make it worth it for me
<cprofitt> the rates today near me were 4.88 on 30yr and 4.60 on 20yr
<cprofitt> I am locked in at 5.0 though
<cprofitt> I was at 6.75
<FFEMTcJ> she just started a gig in the evenings thats $75/hr for her.. but its not steady enough to count on
<FFEMTcJ> thats still pretty good
<cprofitt> yeah... a 1.75 drop will help... $150/month
<FFEMTcJ> yup
<cprofitt> http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/07/apple-tablet/
<FFEMTcJ> uggh,, I wish someone would put the new thunderbird on a ppa
<cprofitt> think that is a photoshop or real?
<FFEMTcJ> i hope photoshop
<FFEMTcJ> bbiab.. need to call wife and tell her g'nite
<cprofitt> k
<Pendulum> whatever it is, it's not looking to me like something apple would put out (whether that
<Pendulum> *that's that it's real and unfinished or a photoshop job)
<cprofitt> yeah...
<cprofitt> I would think they would include a keyboard...
<cprofitt> though maybe not
<Pendulum> possibly a keyboard, certainly not that many icons on a screen (too confusing), etc.
<FFEMTcJ> away
<FFEMTcJ> back
<cprofitt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BnLbv6QYcA
<cprofitt> that is a very good video to show Apple fans
<FFEMTcJ> anyone know how to get me out of an ATT cell contract?
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> most apple fans I know have seen it :)
<cprofitt> yeah...
<cprofitt> you guys seen the Supervillian cartoon?
<cprofitt> http://www.ubergeek.tv/article.php?pid=54
<cprofitt> to be honest... I used Vista print to make some generic cards for my being a FOSS advocate
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewYorkTeam/Events/20090604?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=IMG_0347.JPG
<cprofitt> that was a good event though...
<cprofitt> we have been invited back and asked to do at least two additional presentations.
<FFEMTcJ> whois
<FFEMTcJ> uggh
<FFEMTcJ> g'nite all
<Pendulum> g'night FFEMTcJ
<eskimo> hi
<doctormo> pleia2: hello
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Also if your about
<FFEMTcJ> hey doc
<doctormo> Hey FFEMTcJ
<FFEMTcJ> how goes?
<doctormo> well, happy I got all the builder scrpts fixed
<FFEMTcJ> cool
<nigel_nb> doctormo: great to know :)
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Great, let me know that your book compiles correctly and I'll start on importing the ubuntu docs team's rendering scripts.
<pleia2> hey
<nigel_nb> doctormo: no time to check rite nw :(
<nigel_nb> oh, hey pleia2
<nigel_nb> doctormo: u'll be around at 2 am ur time?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Are you sure of my time? I'm at GMT currently.
<nigel_nb> i'm sure
<doctormo> pleia2: I needed to pass changes by you
<pleia2> ok
<nigel_nb> pleia2: now its individual files instead of folders
<nigel_nb> each section is one file
<pleia2> hooray for less cding
<nigel_nb> yea, less messy
<pleia2> which branch should I look at to see how this looks?
<pleia2> ah, commandline-basics has it
<doctormo> pleia2: Yes, so basically what I did was, I moved the mess into the scripts so the script splits it out into seperate files for building.
<doctormo> pleia2: But writers shouldn't see them.
<pleia2> okie
<cprofitt> pleia2: this is what bioselement and I discussed a few days back -- it makes much more sense to me with the limited knowledge I have of asciidoc
<pleia2> so, can we walk through a workflow for this?
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> so, I have a course I want to write, first I set up bzr and stuff
<pleia2> I think if a course name, know the proper section
<pleia2> then I run the template structure script thingy somewhere?
<nigel_nb> yea, sorta
<doctormo> pleia2: So you write each of these files out, then you run ./builder/build.sh [section-name] [class-name]
<pleia2> each of what files?
<nigel_nb> 01, 02,
<pleia2> hmm
<nigel_nb> pleia2: will be up around at 8 to 9 PM (your time)?
<nigel_nb> I'll test it with my class then
<pleia2> probably
<nigel_nb> okay :)
<nigel_nb> then you guys need to vote on this and I can finish my lesson off
<pleia2> I am afraid I still don't understand though
 * pleia2 reads build.sh
<cprofitt> doctormo: if someone wants to pull 'sections' from course A, B, and C to make a new course... how will that work in your current system?
<nigel_nb> pleia2: try
<nigel_nb> pleia2: try running build on command line basics
<nigel_nb> cprofitt: probably, copy it into a new folder and run the build scripts
<pleia2> I am trying to figure out how we get the templates in place, not building yet
<doctormo> cprofitt: It's a matter of recombining them, make some symbolic links and rebuild.
<doctormo> pleia2: The script's templates or the human's templates?
<pleia2> doctormo: human
<pleia2> whatever makes the presentations directory, and the basic structure that we then edit
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I think pleia2 is asking the same thing I asked you in the morning
<nigel_nb> an empty template for others to build upon
<pleia2> nothing about building yet :) I am talking about starting from the beginning, before we've written anything
<nigel_nb> "build" as in start writing a new course
<doctormo> pleia2: That's stage 2, getting things building and rendering was stage 1,
<doctormo> Since nigel_nb could always make a course manually and pull out problems with the structure
<pleia2> sorry, I thought build was generate the html file
<doctormo> pleia2: build is generating the docbooks, the html is really only for testing.
<pleia2> you're confusing me :(
<doctormo> since translations will come in from docbook to html+pdf in the render stage.
<pleia2> I have absolutely no content, I'm starting at the beginning, empty directory
<pleia2> there is nothing to build, I haven't even written anything, I need a template
<nigel_nb> a folder with the basic files
<pleia2> that's what I need
<pleia2> do we have a script to put these basic files in place? or do I have to copy them from somewhere?
<doctormo> pleia2: Not written yet, please stand by.
<pleia2> ok, that's all I was asking :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2 & doctormo: you guys get things ready, I'm leavin fer work soon (i'm already late by 30 minutes), I'll catch you guys in 8 to 8.5 hours :)
<pleia2> nigel_nb: ok, see you later :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: did u and doctormo get things done about empty template while I was away?
<pleia2> that's doctormo's script, not sure
<nigel_nb> hmm
<nigel_nb> did u get time to review my new rev?
<nigel_nb> um, pleia2 ?
<nigel_nb> _marx_: hows the screencasts going?
<popey> still cant download those files from rapidswitch nigel_nb :(
<nigel_nb> popey: something must be wrong with that dumb host
<nigel_nb> I'll get it to a new host today and give you the link
<popey> "There are no more download slots available for free users right now. If you don't want to become a premium member, you might want to try again later."
<nigel_nb> oh great :(
<pleia2> nigel_nb: the 3 sections look good :) were you going to move it over to the new format so they are individual text files?
<nigel_nb> popey: I'm at work right now, I'll be hom in around 2 and a half hours
<nigel_nb> pleia2: you want me to?
<nigel_nb> pleia2: right now, it converts well to pdf and html without issues
<pleia2> nigel_nb: not my call, I guess we can wait until we're absolutely, totally, positively sure that's the way we're going :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: thats why I was hoping you and martin would make a decision today
<pleia2> I didn't realize we were supposed to be deciding :)
<_marx_> nigel_nb: better did 3 more takes today, blogging on our first UbuntuHour now and recovery from grandkids being in the house
<popey> woot, finally getting them nigel_nb :)
<nigel_nb> _marx_: oh great :)
 * popey has been stabbing refresh :)
<nigel_nb> popey: got them? poor F5 :P
<nigel_nb> pleia2: I need to write about the format :(
<nigel_nb> without a proper decision is there a point in writing?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: sorry, I don't know what to tell you
<nigel_nb> pleia2: I dont know what to do either, I'm totally stuck
<pleia2> if doctormo is around now we can talk about it, I didn't realize we were supposed to get this all done in 8 hours
<pleia2> (I don't think he realized you were expecting it either)
<nigel_nb> I want to move ahead but unless we get a fix on this, the course would be redundant
<doctormo> hello
<nigel_nb> thats also probable, I moved from bazaar introduction to introduction to contributing
<nigel_nb> oh hey, doctormo is here
<nigel_nb> pleia2: I'm not putting you on spot (I was only hoping you guys would get it done)
<doctormo> nigel_nb: OK, I will make the call, you can blame me if something goes wrong. But you should convert to and write about the format that we have right now, since a) we have builder scripts all working and b) render scripts are very close and c) init scripts are not far behind.
<doctormo> nigel_nb: I take it your using a previous version of my scripts that generate from the seperate directories?
 * nigel_nb hugs doctormo 
<nigel_nb> doctormo: yep, the separate directories
<nigel_nb> doctormo: will take around 10 minutes to convert to new one, no issues
<nigel_nb> doctormo: (as soon as I get home, another 2 hours to go)
<pleia2> thanks guys :)
<nigel_nb> okay, so we're getting this one fixed
 * nigel_nb is jumping with joy (finally)
<doctormo> nigel_nb: You should be able to convert it with some bash: `echo "<===" > /tmp/seperator & ls | xargs -i1 cat 1/title.txt /tmp/seperator 1/overview.txt /tmp/seperator 1/demonstration.txt /tmp/seperator 1/practical.txt > 1.txt`
<doctormo> pleia2: confirb that bash ooks sane right
 * doctormo clears his throat/keyboard
<doctormo> ahem
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> is ok, I can read typo!
<doctormo> pleia2: Confirm for me that this bash line looks sane please.
<pleia2> and yeah, that should be fine
<nigel_nb> I cant wait to get home, but thanks to getting here 1 hour late, I've gotta stay till 6:15 am :(
<nigel_nb> doctormo: if u and pleia2 are around then, you can check out the results :)
<doctormo> nigel_nb: *hug* you'll get through it and then you can save yourself 10 ehole mins of work with my bash fu
<doctormo> nigel_nb: I'll make sure I'm here, 1am right.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: yep 1 am-ish,
<nigel_nb> should be able to get there by then (some daredevil driving reqd)
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Be as safe as you can be on the road, your no good to anyone wrapped around a cow.
<_marx_> ditto
<nigel_nb> haha, no cows and no traffic either
<nigel_nb> at 6 a.m. on a monday I'm among the few vehicles on the road
<doctormo> nigel_nb: These are vampire cows ;-D
<nigel_nb> and I wear full gear anyway, helmet, jacket, gloves, shoes
<doctormo> nigel_nb: And garlic?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: hahaha
 * _marx_ knows not jokes: silver bullets too?
<pleia2> no no, silver bullets are for werewolves
<_marx_> ohh
<nigel_nb> pleia2: u haven't seen blade I guess
<pleia2> blade was silly
<nigel_nb> pleia2: dont tell me you belong to the twlight scheme of things
<nigel_nb> in that case, I might fall in love with the cow :P
<pleia2> nigel_nb: no, vampires don't sparkle either :)
<nigel_nb> and give her a ride too, hehe
<pleia2> I'm more of a buffy/forever knight/dracula vampire lore follower ;)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: more mature, and more traditional
<nigel_nb> ok, break time over, need to get back to work, catch you guys in 1 hour
<nigel_nb> sorry,
<nigel_nb> 2 hours
<pleia2> later nigel :)
<_marx_> new moon here
<doctormo> pleia2: Into your josh sweden? I liked Firefly.
<pleia2> doctormo: yeah, firefly was great :)
<pleia2> I didn't watch buffy until just recently actually, after liking firefly so much I was talked into it
<pleia2> "but buffy is just about teenages killing vampires, that's silly!"
<pleia2> nah, it's good stuff :)
<doctormo> I was so bummed that they cancled it, I don't know if I should be more angry at fox for being despicable political bastards or because they cancled firefly.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> cancelled dollhouse too *sad*
<doctormo> Buffy was good, my wife sat me down and made me watch all of the seasons.
<pleia2> similar for me, it was a boyfriend who was like "no, you must watch these"
<doctormo> My wife has a cultural re-emersion sessions, where I have to watch all this stuff, because I grew up under a rock.
<pleia2> hehe
<Pendulum> doctormo: my friends do that for me
#ubuntu-learning 2010-12-13
<ExEr101> So im kinda a noob can someone please tell me how to stop gdm from starting up . I tried search it and was not able to find a ans that worked
#ubuntu-learning 2010-12-14
<shujuk> 有人在不？
#ubuntu-learning 2010-12-15
<bodhizazen> doctormo: thank for the comments on my blog
<bodhizazen> as you can imagine it is a matter of time, but from the look I will likely convert that package for CPAN
<doctormo> bodhizazen: Sounds good, I'm also a perl programmer from old so let me know if you have any questions.
#ubuntu-learning 2010-12-16
<bodhizazen> Ah, thanks, this is the first thing I wrote in perl
<bodhizazen> My threshold is low, "it works" was all I needed, lol
